
Show HN: mod((prime*prime-1)/12) - zipotm
Looks like every prime number multiplied by himself minus 1 is exactly divisible by 12. Figured out that few months ago.
======
ChrisGranger
(Except for the prime numbers 2 and 3, of course.)

------
greydius
11 x 10

~~~
qubex
23×22=506 506÷12=42.16666...

Nope.

This is why mathematical statements need proofs.

~~~
ChrisGranger
(23x23-1)/12 = 44.

